# schlechter Service von T-online



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

Hallo !

Ich wollte nur eine Info von T-online, aber die haben echt keine Ahnung...

Also ich habe nochmal nachgefragt, was passiert, wenn jemand Fremdes mit meinen Zugangsdaten surft, und die haben egsagt, bei der DSL - Flat kostet mich das trotzdem nichts, und das ist ja so falsch... :evil: 

Meine Frage an euch jetzt (Heiko, Rahmat und alle anderen):

1) Also wenn jemand mit meinen T-online Daten durfen sollte, also das Passwort hat, und sich über sein Modem mit meinen Daten  einwählt, sehe ich das dann auch auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis, also auf www.t-online.de beim kundenservice... Da sehe ich ja, was mir an Kosten anfallen. sehe ich da auch die Kosten, wenn jemand  von einem anderen Anschluß auf meine Kosten surft ???

und wann sehe ich das? 1 oder 2 Tage nachdem er gesurft ist

2) Bei t-online gibts ja eine Obergrenze bei 204 Euro und man kann das Passwort ändern. ein hacker kann theoretisch diese Gebührenbegrenzung deaktivieren und auch das Passwort ändern???

Wäre um Infos dankbar  0


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

1. Ja, das sieht man da.

2. Ja, vermutlich kann er dann auch das Limit abschalten.

Ein Trost: gleichzeitige Mehrfacheinwahlen sind angeblich nicht mehr möglich, wohl aber gleichzeitig per DSL und per Modem.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

@Heiko

Gell und das sieht man wohl auch 24 h oder so später wenn  da Kosten anfallen.. also denke ich jedenfalls....

Nur Einfacheinwahlen? na ja dann wirds wenigstens nicht ruinös.....

kann man sch ja mal ausrechnen..... einen Monat lang immer 24 h online... ca. 500 eiro oder so.......

Danke an heiko für die schnelle Info, ich habe heute sicher 10 mal bei T- onlien deshalb angerufen, die konnten mir aber leider leider keine Auskunft geben...


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Es wäre auch vermessen, von einer Hotline (die noch dazu kostenpflichtig ist) zu verlangen, dass die Auskünfte erstens homogen und zweitens richtig sind...  :cry:


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2002)

1. wie Heiko schon gepostet hat : ja , in  etwa 1 Tag sieht man externe ISDN Zugangskosten. Dazu müßte 
aber der Betreffende sowohl die Anschlußdaten als auch das Passwort geklaut haben. Bei allem
 Wohlwollen, aber dazu müßte man sich schon ganz schön leichtfertig verhalten haben. 
Sollte jemand da tatsächlich geschafft haben, kann man jederzeit bei T-Online anrufen  den Anschluß sperren
 lassen und sich per Briefpost ein neues Passwort zusenden lassen.
2. Siehe 1.

Außerdem können selbst bei intensiver unerlaubter Nutzung ja keine Riesensummen auflaufen. Maximal ca. 90 Cent pro Stunde


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

Ok besten Dank für die Info...

wenn ich das nächste Mal was wissen will dann frage ich einfach wieder hier... das geht schneller und kostet nix....  :lol: 

Am besten ist denke ich, wenn man sein Passwort eben nicht speichert sondern immer neu eingibt und wenn man das Passwort ab und zu ändert....


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

hier auf der Seite steht noch, daß im schlimmsten Fall jemand Zugangsdaten und Passwort klaut und dann das veröffentlicht und daß dann z.B hundert Leute auf meien Kosten surfen können.

na  ja vielleicht ist das neu, daß praktisch nur einer immer surfen kann und nicht 100 Leute gleichzeitig mit denselben Daten.. irgendwie logisch....

Mit einer telefonleitung können ja auch nicht 10 Leute gleichzeitig telefonieren


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem können selbst bei intensiver unerlaubter Nutzung ja keine Riesensummen auflaufen. Maximal ca. 90 Cent pro Stunde


Ich kenne einen Fall, da belief sich der Schaden auf 13.000 DM. Das war aber noch zu einer Zeit, als Mehrfacheinwahl möglich war. Der Einzel-Einwahlnachweis hatte für den Monat 68 doppelt bedruckte Blätter mit kleiner Schrift.  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

68 Blätter? oje......
klingt gar nicht gut......


aber das ist ja heuet nicht mehr möglich....

meinst du in dem Fall der hat die Daten leichtfertig weitergegeben odre ist der gehackt worden?


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

War definitiv ein Trojaner-Opfer. BO oder sowas war das damals. Nagel mich aber nicht darauf fest


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

ok kein problem....

Trojaner...hmm....

da hab ich mich noch nicht so mit beschäftigt.. aber ne Firewall schützt da ja auch...

der spioniert eben Daten und so aus gell  :x 

na ja habe nen trojaner Scanner nur den setze ich so selten ein.....


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Gast 1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ne Firewall schützt da ja auch...


Vermutlich/vielleicht/möglicherweise


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2002)

Mehrfacheinwahl (bei ISDN) ist definitiv nicht mehr möglich, hab ich selbst getestet! 

Passwort sollte man , selbst  wenn noch so schön bequem ist, nicht abspeichern. 

Täglicher Blick in die Abrechnung bei T-offline kann nie schaden. 
(Da kann man sich sogar ein Lesezeichen setzen  )


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

ok....

hab ehuet mich noch mal erkundigt, das beste ist wohl man speichert seine Zugangsdaten nicht... das ist dann sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlihc, daß dann jemand das Passwort rauskriegt


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2002)

unwahrscheinlich ja , unmöglich: nein!   

Es gibt zumindest theorethisch die Möglichkeit, die Tastatureingabe abzufangen. Das ist aber schon höheres Hackertum!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2002)

na ja schon.. aber wenn man eine Firewall hat und das Passwort jedesmal neu eingibt, ist das Risiko minimal.......

 :lol: 


Dann ists wahrscheinlicher, daß jemand bei mir einbricht und nach dem Passwort sucht      


letztendlich muß man das Passwort ja irgendwo hinschreiebn, wenn noch andere Leute den PC mitbenutzen, ich kann ja nicht von allen Mitbenutzern verlangen, immer das Passwort auswendig zu lernen, wenn ich wieder mal Lust habe das zu ändern    :lol:


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Wieso surfen die Mitbenutzer nicht über ihren eigenen Account?


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Täglicher Blick in die Abrechnung bei T-offline kann nie schaden.
> (Da kann man sich sogar ein Lesezeichen setzen  )




......hm, wie geht denn das????


----------



## Devilfrank (3 September 2002)

Meine Güte, was für ein Haufen Verwirrung um das rosa T.
Also hier mal Grundlagen:
1. Mehrfachzugang mit denselben Zugangsdaten ist definitiv nicht möglich! Auch nicht über alternative Zugangsverfahren. Das heißt z.B. gleichzeitig per Modem/ISDN und TDSL. Die doppelte Verbindung wird am sogenannten RADIUS-Proxy von T-Online zurückgewiesen. Die Fehlermeldung lautet dabei R56b (T-Online-Software) bzw. 691 (DFÜ-Netzwerk von Windows), der Benutzername und/oder das Kennwort sei falsch.
2. Ist es möglich, dass die Zugangsdaten bei der Onlinesitzung gestohlen werden? Prinzipiell - ja, es ist möglich. Besonders dann, wenn das DFÜ-Netzwerk von Windows verwendet wird, da hier ein Sicherheitsmerkmal von T-Online, die Anschlußkennung im Klartext im Benutzernamen enthalten ist. Abhilfe schafft hier die Verwendung der T-Online-Software. Hier ist als einziges die T-Online-Nr. frei zugänglich. Die beiden anderen Elemente (Anschlußkennung, Paßwort) werden resident im Rechnerspeicher gehalten. Und Leute glaubt mir, wer das schafft, die dort zu finden und aus dem System raus zu sich zu holen, der benötigt sie gar nicht. Der hat dann ganz andere Tricks auf Lager.
3. Sollte tatsächlich der Fall eintreten, dass die Zugangsdaten von einem Dritten genutzt werden, macht sich das wie oben beschrieben bemerkbar. Heisst auf einmal gibts keinen Netzzugang mehr. Grund: Es ist eben schon einer drin. Auf der Abrechnung tauchen dann unmögliche Verbindungszeiten und Zeitpunkte auf. Oder, es wird bei DSL abgerechnet "TDSL über Telefonleitung". Dann bestand eine Modem/ISDN-Verbindung mit den DSL-Zugangsdaten.

Heisst also: Sorgfältiger Umgang mit den Zugangsdaten ist schon notwendig. Wer das DFÜ-Netzwerk verwendet, sollte auf keinen Fall das Passwort abspeichern. Besteht der Verdacht, dass jemand widerrechtlich den Zugang nutzt, sollte der Zugang beim Kundenservice sofort gesperrt und neue Zugangsdaten abgefordert werden. (01805-305000)

Hau ich habe gesprochen  :lol: 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mehrfachzugang mit denselben Zugangsdaten ist definitiv nicht möglich!


War aber mal. Leider.


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> DevilFrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das ist noch gar nicht so lange her. Ich habe da vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal so Versuche gemacht, mit einem Rechner als Client über das Internet auf meine zweiten Rechner als Server gesurft (und noch anderes). Ist witzig und hat super geklappt, und zwar mit den gleichen Zugangsdaten, einmal DSL, das andere mal ISDN. Aber plötzlich ging das nicht mehr. Ich dachte natürlich, bei mir zu Hause stimmt irgendetwas nicht mehr. Habe dann aber bei t-online angerufen, was los ist.
Die haben mir meine Geschichte überhaupt nicht geglaubt und nur gemeint, man könne mit einem Auto ja auch nur in eine Richtung fahren und nicht an unterschiedliche Orte.
Aber wie gesagt: Jetzt kommt man mit einer Benutzerkennung definitiv nur einmal ins Internet.

Aber noch eine Frage:
In der Telefonabrechnung steht doch nur: Verbindung über ISDN... oder so ähnlich. Über welche Telefonnummer die Verbindung hergestellt wurde läßt sich nicht herausfinden, oder?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> In der Telefonabrechnung steht doch nur: Verbindung über ISDN... oder so ähnlich. Über welche Telefonnummer die Verbindung hergestellt wurde läßt sich nicht herausfinden, oder?


Schon. Aber nicht für Dich.


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Hi Heiko,

Du antwortest schneller, als ich fragen kann  .
Kann man dann also beim Verdacht eines Mißbrauches von der Telekom oder t-online die Verbindungsdaten erfragen?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man dann also beim Verdacht eines Mißbrauches von der Telekom oder t-online die Verbindungsdaten erfragen?


Du kannst erfahren, dass Einwahlen stattfanden und wie viele (in Form eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises), aber nicht von wo aus die Einwahlen stattfanden. Das bekommen nur die Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Hi Heiko, Hi Frank,

Noch was zum Thema:
Ich denke mal, die meisten Rechner, die z.B. als Router/Proxyserver für  Netzwerke eingesetzt werden, verwenden nicht die t-online-Software sondern Zugang über DFÜ-Verbindung. Außerdem denke ich mal, dass auf diesen Rechner das Passwort meistens gespeichert ist, damit nach einer Verbindungsunterbrechung eine sofortige Wiedereinwahl ohne Zutun eines Menschen erfolgen kann. Aber damit hätte ich ja genau die Situation, dass alle Zugangsdaten "leicht" zu recherchieren sind, oder?
Wie sieht es da aus? Schützt  da eine Firewall, oder wie machen das z.B. Firmen?
Hast Du da eine ahnung?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, die meisten Rechner, die z.B. als Router/Proxyserver für  Netzwerke eingesetzt werden, verwenden nicht die t-online-Software sondern Zugang über DFÜ-Verbindung. Außerdem denke ich mal, dass auf diesen Rechner das Passwort meistens gespeichert ist, damit nach einer Verbindungsunterbrechung eine sofortige Wiedereinwahl ohne Zutun eines Menschen erfolgen kann. Aber damit hätte ich ja genau die Situation, dass alle Zugangsdaten "leicht" zu recherchieren sind, oder?
> Wie sieht es da aus? Schützt  da eine Firewall, oder wie machen das z.B. Firmen?


Wenn eine Firma einen normalen DFÜ-Zugang zur Interneteinwahl verwendet (wie bei uns z.B.), dann wird schon allein deshalb das Passwort gespeichert sein, damit man den Mitarbeitern, die den Internetzugang nutzen, das Passwort nicht geben muß. Ein zweiter Grund ist sicher die von Dir angesprochene Wiedereinwahl.
Bei mir liegen die Daten im Linuxproxy und sind damit für den normalen User nicht zugänglich. Da vom Proxy aus nicht gesurft wird (keine lokale Anmeldung) ist der auch nicht dialergefährdet. Zudem steht er im Rechnerraum und ist damit auch nicht physikalisch zugänglich.
Eine Firewall hilft da nur bedingt. Ob überhaupt hängt vor allem von der Konfiguration ab.


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Für dialer ist mir klar, dass es wichtig ist, nicht direkt vom proxy aus zu surfen, aber wieso ist das beim Passwort auch von Bedeutung (wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass von "Mitarbeitern" kein Schaden ausgeht, da "Mitarbeiter" z.B. nur ich selber bin)? Oder Macht es einen Unterschied, ob sich der Proxy auf einem Windows oder Unix/Linux Rechner befindet?


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Für dialer ist mir klar, dass es wichtig ist, nicht direkt vom proxy aus zu surfen, aber wieso ist das beim Passwort auch von Bedeutung (wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass von "Mitarbeitern" kein Schaden ausgeht, da "Mitarbeiter" z.B. nur ich selber bin)? Oder Macht es einen Unterschied, ob sich der Proxy auf einem Windows oder Unix/Linux Rechner befindet?


Grundsätzlich ist es im Sinne der Datensicherheit wichtig, dass kein physikalischer Zugriff möglich ist. Wenn jemand Zugriff auf den Rechner hat - oder gar lokal dort arbeitet - dann kommt er wesentlich leichter an die Daten. Beispiel: man bootet ein Live-filesystem von CD, mountet die Partition und liest die Passwörter aus.
Zu den Mitarbeitern: man schätzt, dass 60 - 80 % aller Angriffe von innen kommen. Du sprachst ja von Firmen und da ist die "me, myself and I"-Variante eher die seltenere.
Proxy: grundsätzlich ist das eher kein Unterschied, wenn ich den Proxy/Router effektiv absichern kann. Und das geht eben einfacher unter Unix.


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Stimmt, ich springe gedanklich etwas ohne das meinem Gegenüber mitzuteilen, sorry.

Ich bin ursprünglich von Franks posting ausgegangen, dass es ungünstig ist, einen t-online-Zugang über eine DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindung anzulegen und gleichzeitig das Passwort zu speichern, da ich sonst u.U. alle Verbindungsdaten "leicht" nach außen preisgebe.
Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist aber auch in diesem Fall die Gefahr eines Angriffs/Mißbrauchs von außen nicht so groß, wohl aber von innen.
Und wie immer gilt Linux ist für sowas besser geeignet als Windows.

Wobei, ich muß ja schon sagen, wäre ja ausgesprochen blöde, wenn ich auf Zugangskosten meines Chefs surfe. Da kann ich mich ja gleich selber fristlos kündigen.


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei, ich muß ja schon sagen, wäre ja ausgesprochen blöde, wenn ich auf Zugangskosten meines Chefs surfe. Da kann ich mich ja gleich selber fristlos kündigen.


Du würdest nicht glauben wie vielen Chefs das egal ist...

Ich hab mal einem Freund, der mit PC handelt, bei der sauberen Einrichtung eines neuen W2K-Netzwerks in einer Firma geholfen.
Als alles lief meinte der Chef: "Jetzt brauchen wir noch Internet".
Mein Vorschlag (Proxy/Router mit Firewall) stiess so lange auf Einverständnis, bis ihm klar wurde, dass dafür ein zusätzlicher Rechner gebraucht würde. Einen alten wollte er nicht hernehmen. Das war ihm dann zu teuer. Ich hab mich geweigert, ihm was anderes einzurichten. Jetzt surft er mit Windows-Internet Connection Sharing im Verwaltungs- und CAD-Netz. Die Firma hat einige Patente und teilweise sensible Daten. Vorher hat er noch ca. EUR 15k für neue Hard- und Software ausgegeben. Glaubst Du, dass der sich die TOL-Rechnung im Detail anschaut?


----------



## Rahmat (5 September 2002)

Der baut Mist mit einer bescheuerten Konfiguration.
Sein Angestellter baut Mist indem er auf seine Kosten surft.
Er macht dann wieder Mist, indem er seine Telefonrechnung nicht kontrolliert.

Schaut für mich so wie im Mathe-Unterricht aus, zwei mal minus gibt wieder plus oder so ähnlich. Und am Schluß ist jeder neugierig, was auf der Rechnung steht. So ein bißchen russisch Roulett. Der Adrenalinspiegel will schließlich auch zu seinem Recht kommen.
Naja, wer auf solche Spiele Lust hat, der muß es halt so machen. Mehr als warnen kann man halt nicht.


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2002)

Jo, sowas richte ich auch nicht ein. Das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.
Da hab ich doch neulich erst eine interessante Statistik gelesen (nagel mich aber jetzt bitte nicht auf die Zahlen fest): 80 % aller Chefs sehen in Viren eine echte Gefahr, 50 % aller Firmen haben Virenscanner.


----------



## Rahmat (5 September 2002)

Hat vielleicht einen gewissen Nervenkitzel, so wie Bugeejumping, vor allem, wenn ich daran denke, um was es da für Werte geht.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 September 2002)

Hi Rahmat,
sorry komme gerade erst wieder zurück. Also ich meinte die DFÜ aus Windows. Also stell Dir jetzt mal für ne Sekunde vor, ich bin ein böser Bub und will Deine Zugangsdaten. Also wird ungefähr folgendes ablaufen:
1. Ich schiebe dir einen Backdoor unter.
2. Laß das DFÜ-Netzwerk auslesen und die Passwortdatei von Windows
3. Laß die Daten dann zu mir übermitteln.
Fertich. Das DFÜ-Netzwerk ist ja "genormt" und die lieben Windows-User schreiben im Klartext alles in den Benutzernamen. Einfacher gehts nicht.
Wo die PW-Files von Windows liegen ist ja wohl auch nicht das große Geheimnis. 
Ich schätze jetzt mal folgendes. Ich fahre bei 100 Rechnern eine solche Aktion und erhalte mindestens 10 komplette Datensätze. Der Rest gibt vielleicht sein PW ein, andere haben ne Firewall und ich bin zu faul, diese zu tunneln. Wieder andere gehen über Router ins Netz oder nutzen doch tatsächlich noch die T-Online-Software, vielleicht auch ein anderes BS (Linux). Oder ein guter Viren-/Trojanerscanner macht den Backdoor platt. Na und? Zehn Zugänge erbeutet. Da läßt sichs doch prima surfen oder sonstwas für Unsinn treiben.

Ich hoffe, ich hab mich jetzt klarer ausgedrückt. Ich halte von diesem "Trend" das DFÜ zu nutzen nicht viel, wenn es nicht entsprechend abgesichert wird.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (5 September 2002)

Hi Frank,
wahrscheinlich insbesondre Windows 95/98 ohne Firewall.

Wenn ich z.B. Windows NT/2000/XP habe, dann müßte doch das Passwort verschlüsselt sein? Wenn ich dann noch eine Firewall habe (vielleicht auch zwei Firewalls, z.B. die bei XP mitgelieferte und zusätzlich Norton oder Sygate, "vernünftig" konfiguriert) und immer mal einen Blick auf die Telefonrechnung werfe, dürfte sich doch der potenzielle Schaden in Grenzen halten, oder?

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (5 September 2002)

Jepp, da wäre mir der Aufwand zu hoch, die FW auszuhebeln. Da hast Du recht.


----------

